# Abu Garcia 6500 big game



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone have experience with this reel? Good caster or no?would like some input.thanks!



Sam


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Typical Abu 6500. Are there better casters out there, sure there are. But the 6500CT is tried and true fish catching reel.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

It was built a bit heavier duty to withstand more/bigger fish....brass gearing, stainless ball bearings. If you pick one up and compare to say a Blue Yonder, you'll note the weight difference, small but noticeable. They still cast really well and are easy to maintain. I have a couple of the Big Game models and like them both.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

IMHO a great caster out of the box and can be tuned to be as fast as you want, right up to tournament casting fast.

Tommy


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! Just picked one up


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nevermind.....ain't worth an argument...


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't buy the idea that a 6500 big game is any more heavy duty than the blue yonder. They have the same bearings, spool shaft and brass gears. The only thing missing is the levelwind and cog with the BY doesn't use. Right now I'm looking at 2 boxes. One is for a blue yonder and one for the big game an they both say 13.6 ozs. 

That being said the 6500cl big game is a great reel!

Scott


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

blue cast farther


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

mossers said:


> I don't buy the idea that a 6500 big game is any more heavy duty than the blue yonder. They have the same bearings, spool shaft and brass gears. The only thing missing is the levelwind and cog with the BY doesn't use. Right now I'm looking at 2 boxes. One is for a blue yonder and one for the big game an they both say 13.6 ozs.
> 
> That being said the 6500cl big game is a great reel!
> 
> Scott


What can I tell ya Scott, that is what the Abu website said.  Maybe that's what Mike was alluding to. Either way, I have the CT in the 6500 and 7500 range and they're both heavier but not significantly.

Let me just add, I am by NO MEANS an expert on them, I just love Abu's


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the Pro Rocket 6500 CS is listed at 13 oz even and the BG CS is listed at 13.6 oz ... they have nice heavy brass side plates ... I have two one a 7500 CT and one a 6500 CS and love them both


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm no expert either. I'm sure lots of members on this forum know more about Abus than me. I definitely love the Abus too. And the Swedish reels are getting scarce at a good price.


----------

